# What's up with the whole Renamon thing?



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

I mean, i'm not against her. In fact, i like her, and i really love to draw her, But why is she considered the mascot of the furry community? Who made it that way? And why is she considered Pure and Holy? I just don't get it ._.; Someone fill me in on their thoughts on the Kitsune digimon?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

Renamon is a whore.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not quite sure myself, but I'm not complaning.
I think it had something to do with the GMod community. Or they took it up after...
Either way, I'm not sure.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

4chan is my best bet.
My friend used to post on /v/ all the time and whenever a topic about furries (or digimon) arose, there was Renamon pr0n

EDIT: I also remember watching all the digimon's when I was a kid. I loved the show so much, now my childhood is being ruined!


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Toran: Well, the pervs out there portrayed that, but she isn't nessisarily.

Wyld: Yeah, that was kinda special. But i'm not complaining either, i mean, she's awesome. I was just curious why everyone jumps fast to either defend or Bash her.
Awesome Icon by the way.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Mystery: 4chan? Why have i never heard of this? Was it an underground kinda website?

BTW, Cool banner :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Mystery: 4chan? Why have i never heard of this? Was it an underground kinda website?


Yeah, 4chan is pretty much the gutter of the internet.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Mystery: *4chan? Why have i never heard of this? *Was it an underground kinda website?
> 
> BTW, Cool banner :3


You are now My 2nd favorite person in this forum.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyld: Ha, why does that make me want to look it up? 0^0;


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Penguin: Why is that? Because i've never heard of that website? XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Wyld: Ha, why does that make me want to look it up? 0^0;


Seriously, dont. :/


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyld: Okay, Okay. I think i've been scarred by the internet enought today anyways. *shakes fist* Curse the internet and it's way of making everything innapropriate!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> *shakes fist* Curse the internet and it's way of making everything innapropriate!


Ha! That's one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyld: >W> I never said i disliked it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Penguin: Why is that? Because i've never heard of that website? XD


Yes, because you've never heard of the website.
Oh, and I just realized your compliment, thanks.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Wyld: Okay, Okay. I think i've been scarred by the internet enought today anyways. *shakes fist* *Curse the internet and it's Rule 34!*


Fixed


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Penguin: Oh, i've heard about Rule34 and seen the website too O.O
And you'r welcome. I think i should primp my siggy with a picture...
Do i just paste the URL code?


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Mystery: 4chan? Why have i never heard of this? Was it an underground kinda website?
> 
> BTW, Cool banner :3



Every meme every imagined has pretty much started in 4chan. I would talk more about it, but then I would break rules 1 and 2.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Penguin: Oh, i've heard about Rule34 and seen the website too O.O
> And you'r welcome. I think i should primp my siggy with a picture...
> Do i just paste the URL code?


No, there's an Upload or Url system in the Edit Signature section of the User CP.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Maxwell: Oh this site or 4Chan?


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, Thanks Wyld. As you can probablly tell, i'm new to this site. Started about 2 hours ago XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Oh, Thanks Wyld. As you can probablly tell, i'm new to this site. Started about 2 hours ago XD


Yeah, it's no problem. :3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Penguin: Oh, i've heard about Rule34 and seen the website too O.O
> And you'r welcome. I think i should primp my siggy with a picture...
> Do i just paste the URL code?


For some odd reason FAF has a weird way of using Pics in sigs.

1. Upload a sig of 600x125 pixels or smaller
2. Click the "insert sig pic" button


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 17, 2010)

The rules? They are rules 1 and 2 of the internet.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Maxwell said:


> The rules? They are rules 1 and 2 of the internet.


you need an NSFW label on that link.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Max: Internet has rules??? Thats messed up XD

Wyld: :O Imma put a picture up my friend drew for me

Penguin: Thanks for teh help :3


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, read the link at your peril.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Alright, I'll read the link. I'm feeling daring.


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

Renamon is retarded.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

*Eyes explode* DX Those........ rules! 

Panics: Be careful saying that, People may jump you. I don't agree nor disagree. I don't really know how to feel about said Renamon.
And i love that Icon XD


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

D:< Whys the picture in my siggy so small? It was larger!!!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 17, 2010)

She's pretty much an anthro fox, so pron must be made!    Truthfully I hate her, I hated her in the show and I hate seeing all the porn.  It's furries though, they like to drive the rule 34 boat.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> D:< Whys the picture in my siggy so small? It was larger!!!


You sure you didn't upload a thumbnail or resize it?


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Cow: yes, Furries do infact rule the rule34 XD Yes, as days go on i'm starting to greatly dislike Renamon, And i never really got into the show. I'd much rather sit through Hours of HTF happily. I Love happy tree friends with a passion.

Wyld: No, I put the exact picture from it's source. Ah, well i'll get a more awesome picture up there.


----------



## Jakku (Apr 17, 2010)

Whatever i do it's still small DX


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> Whatever i do it's still small DX



I don't know then...


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Never understood what was with Renamon, You would think some sort of Fox would be more of a Furry mascot than Renamon itself. *Shrug*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> *Eyes explode* DX Those........ rules!



Your eyes exploded just from the RULES? Wow you really haven't been on the internet long have you?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> You would think some sort of Fox would be more of a Furry mascot than Renamon itself. *Shrug*


Same.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

But Renamon is supposed to be a fox. Granted a Japanese fox, but nonetheless still a fox...


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> But Renamon is supposed to be a fox. Granted a Japanese fox, but nonetheless still a fox...



True I suppose, but I think at the end of the day its mostly personal opinion and how a person looks onto the fandom itself.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

also hi mate, welcome to The Den where threads get derailed on the first page

Anyway, doesn't anyone remember Kogenta? Maybe he was only really popular on fchan with the gay crowd I guess...


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

I noticed Tora. XD Ah well, can't be a forum without derailment.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 17, 2010)

Not a big fan but at lest she's better then that chick from Star Fox.  The one that can't enjoy her sandwich.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 17, 2010)

I still don't know why everyone jizzes over a mutated keaton digimon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> I still don't know why everyone jizzes over a mutated keaton digimon.



Yeah, I still find it sorta annoying. I used to love digimon and now it's everyone's favorite buttbuddy >.>


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Renamon is retarded.


This.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

She's a fox and female. What more do you need?

I used to be a Renamon fantard 5-4 years ago, but not really anymore. I agree she's not very special. She can't even generate any memes like Krystal can.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Renamon is retarded.



This.

Plus you know that thing's got super AIDS by now.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Renamon is retarded.


^ This

Oh, and here is when she is not on the digimon set: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWJTC6MJmw


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> ^ This
> 
> Oh, and here is when she is not on the digimon set: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWJTC6MJmw


Yes, I was going to post this, but I couldn't find it.
Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2010)

OP is a furry who doesn't know about 4chan or the rules of the internet?  Enjoy it while it lasts, I suppose.

I always thought Renamon was some sort of mutated...thing, never a fox...  I blame the purple frock-type deal.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> I mean, i'm not against her. In fact, i like her, and i really love to draw her, But why is she considered the mascot of the furry community? Who made it that way? And why is she considered Pure and Holy? I just don't get it ._.; Someone fill me in on their thoughts on the Kitsune digimon?



Because of someone from the Sonic series ever became the unofficial mascot, violence and bloodshed would consume the world and terror would reign for a thousand years. :V

Of course, a better explanation would involve you youngin's being kids in the early 00's, a fur's tendencies to be a act a bit younger than their given age anyway, or whatever. If the internet had became the force it was in the early 00's in say... 1995, it probably would have been all about Swat Kats.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

Renemon is like the digimon's Lucario.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

Why do people like Tom Hanks so much?

Why do people like Pamela Anderson so much?

Same reason, either A) They are popular, or B) They are a sex symbol


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2010)

Several things:
1)  Renamon's popular because, in most media, it's portrayed as a she.  It's a fox-ish critter.  It's anthropomorphic.  Roughly 25%-or-so of FA's art is Mature tagged.  Do the math on what a fandom that - one of its larger art sites - has a significant porn presence (and use to have sites with such popular names as "Yiffstar") is interested in a female anthropomorph.

2)  It's a fox-ish critter overall that has media attention.  That is another plus for people who go crazy over it.

3)  It's easy as fuck to deny it being furry porn since they can quickly claim "Rule #34, just so happens furries like it!"

4)  People like the character of Renamon, why I don't know but they do.

5)  4Chan is not as bad as people in here are portraying it.  The SFW sections are usually quite good, and have some decent wit to 'em.  Even some of the NSFW sections are pretty good at times.  A lot of people just don't like it because it's hip to find it the internet gutter / furries are still pissed that outside /b/ they aren't tolerated.  Fchan is practically the same site but with furry instead of otaku, and a lot of the people who'd insult 4chan claim Fchan to be one of their favorite sites.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 17, 2010)

Jakku said:


> I mean, i'm not against her. In fact, i like her, and i really love to draw her, But why is she considered the mascot of the furry community? Who made it that way? And why is she considered Pure and Holy? I just don't get it ._.; Someone fill me in on their thoughts on the Kitsune digimon?



As for the Pure and Holy factor, as a former rabid Digimon fan-kid it'd be at least partially because she's a Holy-type Digimon. All pure and exorcising evil and stuff.
At least that's how I remember it.
Plus everyone likes foxes.

But it seems like just to be perverse, there's loads of Rena-porn. As already stated.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2010)

Renamonlover951

*flees*


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

she is a fox
a anthro fox
think about that
a digimon who is a furry fox
is it that hard to see why people like it?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Renamon is evidence that not all furries are gay ^^


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Renamon is evidence that not all furries are gay ^^



Renamon's male in several translations.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Renamon is a whore.



This.

Same applies to Cynder, Sonic and Spyro. (Did I miss any?)


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2010)

You forgot Crystal.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

Idk man, I don't know. Shes not very exciting.
I was always about Garurumon. Lol, *HE* was the "sexiest" Digimon. XD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Glaice said:


> This.
> 
> Same applies to Cynder, Sonic and Spyro. (Did I miss any?)


I know Fifi Le Fume (or is it La Fume, I only watched one episode of Tiny Toon Adventures as a kid but I'm gonna get the show on DVD) is a somewhat popular character in furry porn, but she probably isn't as popular as Krystal or Renamon.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL Gmod Renemon :grin:


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Renamon is a whore.



true. some perv had to go and screw with digimon, now she is portrayed as the perverted symbol of the furry society.



Wyldfyre said:


> I'm not quite sure myself, but I'm not complaning.
> I think it had something to do with the GMod community. Or they took it up after...
> Either way, I'm not sure.



yeah, gmod was hilarious, but the parts with renamon could be insulting to a few furries. personally i thought those were some of the best parts, they were just so random.



Kellie Gator said:


> I know Fifi Le Fume (or is it La Fume, I only watched one episode of Tiny Toon Adventures as a kid but I'm gonna get the show on DVD) is a somewhat popular character in furry porn, but she probably isn't as popular as Krystal or Renamon.



i don't think she is even close. i mean, i see stuff about krystal and renamon all the time in furry related things, but never once have i seen or heard of a fifi le/la fume.


----------

